# Help with inverter problem



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

My 1000 watt true sine inverter fitted 5 months ago has last week stopped working. All I get are 3 peeps which according to the instruction manual indicate low voltage on the batteries. I have checked this and both batteries are above 12.5 volt. I only ever used the inverter to charge the laptop, mob. Phone and such and have 2 120 watt solar panels fitted to the roof.
As the inverter is still covered under warranty I have contacted the supplier in the UK and been told to return the part by post. More easy said then done as we are at the moment on our Europe tour and park at the moment near Marbella in Spain . I just want to make sure that the part is faulty before I return it and wonder if there is anything I should check first? 

Any suggestion will be welcome


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I can only suggest that you check all the connections of the DC side.
A poor connection could be producing a voltage drop.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

It sounds to me its the supply issue, the inverter would be conected directley to the main leasure batteries, 12.5 volts seems to me on the low side when the inverter is started it may well go to low volts if the batteries are not charged etc, i would check the volts directley on the batteries and you could move the inverter onto your main starter battery and test it there..... just a matter of logical testing .... :wink:


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions
I checked all the connections for tightness and all are ok. Great suggestion to test the inverter on the main battery. Did not think of that,
Must be to much Spanish wine
Thanks again


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Check the 12 volt voltage at the point where the wires go into the inverter with it is turned on, has it got a meter reading on the inverter saying what voltage is in the battery?.

ray.


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks ray
I have done this and got over 12.5 volts but the inverter was turned off.
I will repeat the test
Thanks


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

By the way the controller panel for the batterie tell me that both are full and the solar panel indicator also shows a good charge. Both batteries are less than 6 month old so I would think both are ok
Regards

Rudi


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok Rudi,

Just trying to give you ideas very difficialt to advise as im not on site to fault find..... if you have the solar pannels working with sun i would expect to see 14 volts showing on the control pannel not 12.5 volts unless you are useing your leasure batteries with the tv on gas heating on etc i hope you are able to sort it


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Clive,
Have not checked the output on the panels. Only on the cables going into the inverter and on the batteries directly.
I will keep looking
Thanks


----------



## Diydave (Nov 25, 2012)

If you have 12vdc at the inverter (inverter switched on), then the inverter should run fine,
usually the lowest allowable dc voltage to work is 10.5-11Vdc for most pure sine wave inverters to work.

It's likely there is a bank of glass fuses inside the inverter, if your in spain, disconnect the battery supply, wait 10 minutes, then remove the cover if possible and visually check the fuses, if you have a continuity tester or multi meter, check the fuses that way.
It would be a shame to remove it and send it back for a fuse.

Note. if you do find a blown fuse, replace it with the exact rating.
if the new fuse blows again, then leave the inverter without supply.

You may your inverter has a spare fuse inside.
hope you get sorted.


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hallo again,
I think I have done all the appropriate tests and the results are as follows
13,4 volts on the solar panels
12.6 volts on both the battery's
12.6 volt going into the inverter when it is switched on.

So I believe this is not a supply issue but has something to do with the inverter itself.

Thank you for the suggestion about the fuses in the inverter Diydave I will check this next and hopefully will find a blown fuse.
Apart from the cost of sending the inverter back to the Uk the other problem is the time issue as we want to keep moving and not having an address in Spain for the replacement to be sent to.

If all fails I will have to wait until July and return the part once we get back and in the meantime purchase a replacement.


----------



## Diydave (Nov 25, 2012)

When you do open the inverter up, look 
for any loose terminals on the DC side or any signs of over heating etc.


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have checked the fuses on the inverter which are accessible from the outside and all are ok. I am a bit nervous opening the thing up in case I will void the warranty so I think I play it save and return the part once I am back. Thanks again for all the suggestions.

Regards

Rudi


----------

